# Vorratsdatenspeicherung startet - Gegner reichen Klage ein



## sascha (31 Dezember 2007)

*Vorratsdatenspeicherung startet pünktlich - Gegner reichen Klage ein*

Die umstrittene Vorratsdatenspeicherung wird pünktlich zum 1. Januar 2008 in Deutschland starten. Das entsprechende Gesetz wurde - wie erwartet - heute im Bundesgesetzblatt veröffentlicht. Kritiker der sechsmonatige Speicherung aller Verbindungsdaten legten umgehend in Karlsruhe Beschwerde ein.

Nachdem das von CDU, CSU und SPD beschlossene Gesetz zur Protokollierung der Telekommunikation der gesamten Bevölkerung („Vorratsdatenspeicherung“) im Bundesgesetzblatt verkündet worden ist, legte der Berliner Rechtsanwalt Meinhard Starostik heute Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen die Datensammlung beim Bundesverfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe ein. In der Beschwerdeschrift wird außerdem beantragt, die Datensammlung wegen „offensichtlicher Verfassungswidrigkeit“ durch eine einstweilige Anordnung sofort auszusetzen.

Zur Begründung heißt es, das Gesetz lasse „massive Kommunikationsstörungen“ in Deutschland befürchten. Zum einen werde jeder Bürger grundlos wie ein potenzieller Straftäter behandelt. Es stelle einen gravierenden Eingriff in die Grundwerteordnung des Rechtsstaates dar, das Verhalten von 80 Millionen Bundesbürger ohne jeden Verdacht einer Straftat aufzeichnen zu lassen. Zum anderen drohe Journalisten der Abbruch von Informantenkontakten, Beratungsangeboten wie der Telefonseelsorge die Abnahme von Anrufen und E-Mails von Menschen in Not, Strafverfolgern der Wegfall anonymer Anzeigen und Hinweise, Regierungskritikern das Ende unkomplizierter Kommunikation und Internetsurfern Ermittlungen wegen des Besuchs vermeintlich verdächtiger Internetseiten. Sensible Kontakte und Kommunikationen könnten nur noch durch persönliche Treffen abgewickelt werden oder müssten insgesamt unterbleiben.

Mit der unbefangenen Kommunikation gehe „die unverzichtbare Grundvoraussetzung eines demokratischen Staatswesens“ verloren, so der Arbeitskreis Vorratsdatenspeicherung in seiner Mitteilung.

*Schäuble reagierte mit Hitler-Vergleich*

Die Verfassungsbeschwerde ist die größte in der deutschen Geschichte. Rund 30.000 Menschen hatten Rechtsanwalt Staroste zur Erhebung der Beschwerde bevollmächtigt. Ihre Sorgen um die Freiheits- und Bürgerrechte kommentierte Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) Anfang November verächtlich mit einem Hitler-Vergleich: "Wir hatten den 'größten Feldherrn aller Zeiten', den GröFaZ, und jetzt kommt die größte Verfassungsbeschwerde aller Zeiten",  sagte der Innen- und Verfassungsminister.

Da die Erfassung und Auswertung der vielen Vollmachten noch nicht abgeschlossen werden konnte, wurde die Beschwerde zunächst im Namen von acht Erstbeschwerdeführern eingereicht. Es handelt sich laut Arbeitskreis um den Bielefelder Rechtsprofessor Prof. Dr. Christoph Gusy, den Bremer Publizisten und Rechtsanwalt Dr. Rolf Gössner, den Bürgerrechtler Patrick Breyer vom Arbeitskreis Vorratsdatenspeicherung, den Leiter einer Beratungsstelle der AIDS-Hilfe, die kommerzielle Anbieterin eines Anonymisierungsdienstes, das Vorstandsmitglied des Journalistenvereins "Netzwerk Recherche" Albrecht Ude, den Steuerberater Heinz Raschdorf und den Strafverteidiger Peter Zuriel. Die Beschwerde wird im Namen der weiteren Beschwerdeführer eingereicht werden, sobald die Erfassung der bis zum 24.12.2007 eingegangenen Vollmachten abgeschlossen ist.

*Aufruf: Massenspeicherung verweigern*

Nach dem Gesetz zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung soll ab 2008 ohne Anfangsverdacht protokolliert werden, wer mit wem in den letzten sechs Monaten per Telefon, Handy oder E-Mail in Verbindung gestanden oder das Internet genutzt hat. Bei Handy-Telefonaten und SMS soll auch der jeweilige Standort des Benutzers festgehalten werden. Bis Ende 2008 können Unternehmen eine Vorratsspeicherung noch straffrei verweigern. Dann drohen hohe Bußgelder. Der Arbeitskreis Vorratsdatenspeicherung ruft alle Telekommunikationsanbieter auf, einstweilen auf die Massendatensammlung zu verzichten. Erste Internet-Service-Provider haben bereits angekündigt, 2008 noch keine Daten auf Vorrat zu speichern.

Besorgten Bürgerinnen und Bürgern rät der Arbeitskreis, sich vor einer Aufdeckung ihrer persönlichen und beruflichen Kontakte und Bewegungen zu schützen.

Weitere Hintergründe zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung gibt es auch bei uns in einem gesonderten Kapitel.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...-startet-puenktlich-gegner-reichen-klage-ein/


----------



## technofreak (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung startet - Gegner reichen Klage ein*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101194


			
				Burkhard Hirsch schrieb:
			
		

> "Ein Staat, in dem alle verdächtig sind, ist selbst verdächtig"


Kürzer und  knapper kann man es kaum noch formulieren.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2016)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...berwachungs-gesetz-eine-absage-a-1126926.html


> Der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) hat sich gegen eine "allgemeine und unterschiedslose" Vorratsdatenspeicherung in der Europäischen Union ausgesprochen. Sie lasse "sehr genaue Schlüsse auf das Privatleben" der Menschen zu, urteilte der EuGH in einem Mittwoch in Luxemburg verkündeten Urteil


Dumm gelaufen für die Vorratsdatenspeicherfanatiker


----------

